
fman: The addictive file manager - mherrmann
https://betalist.com/startups/fman
======
saghm
This seems to be devoid of any actual information besides what platforms it
works on, and at least on my phone, I can't find any links to more
information. What features does this have that make it better than what I
already use? Is it open source, and if so, where can I look at the source
code? Do I have to pay for this app or is it free (as in free beer)?

~~~
saghm
Ah, from viewing the site on my desktop, I can see the link to the main site.
It appears to be a paid app (but still in pre-release)

EDIT: link to actual site: [https://fman.io/](https://fman.io/)

